
Ask HN: What is the best way for kids to build a mobile app? - keepsimple
My daughter (5th grade) wants to build an mobile app as part of her school project. I think there must be some options for kids to build an app instead of writing it in Swift or Objective-C (iPhone). One thing we found is &quot;Thunkable&quot;. Any other options? HN readers, any recommendations? Thanks!
======
brudgers
The easiest way to run code on a mobile device is to serve it as HTML. A
simple way to do this is from a laptop over the local LAN with Python's
simpleHTTPServer or Python3's http.server. Any mobile (or non-mobile) device
can connect to the 192.168.XXX.XXX:port so long as it has a web browser.

This avoids a dependency on the app store, complex tooling, emulators, fees,
registrations, etc. It touches on many topics more practical and widely
applicable than the iOS ecosystem...and a Hello World can be up and running in
a few minutes. Short feedback loops are great...even for children.

A hack, no doubt, but does everything important except tick the "built an iOS
app" box on a future college education.

Good luck.

~~~
a-saleh
Well, if there is an easy enough pwa framework, yhen it might be almost
indistinguishable for most people :)

~~~
brudgers
Usually for me

    
    
      function > indistinguishability
    

when I'm trying to get something done. That's where I would start with a 5th
grader.

------
ryacko
I’d suggest a webpage on github pages that can be viewed on mobile.

As much as I hate to say this in this over competitive world, it would look
good on a resume if she could point to having an early interest in
development.

Just never remind her of that fact.

------
applecrazy
You might want to explore Exponent/RN. The basic JSX UI syntax is easy to pick
up, and JavaScript is a great beginner language.

Plus, you can try on device without needing to deal with tooling and
emulators. And you can start writing code in-browser using using Expo snack
([https://snack.expo.io](https://snack.expo.io))

------
codemusings
Well that's a pretty high bar for a 5th grader. I would suggest Ionic[1] +
Chrome (Dev Tools Mobile View). It's definitely more approachable than Xcode.

[1] [https://ionicframework.com/docs/](https://ionicframework.com/docs/)

------
multimedial
Creo from Creolabs seems quite accessible, but isn‘t that simple either.

It comes with a player though - you can create the app and play it back on
your device without having to register it through the app store or Google
Play.

~~~
multimedial
Same for free C#-based Xamarin, but this is based on Visual Studio.

LiveCode comes to my mind as well which is close to HyperCard/Flash, but needs
programming for any interactivity...

How about an iBook if this is for Apple? IBook Author is free and allows for
interactive elements like quizzes and embedded HTML pages. Pretty nifty, free,
but only for iOS again.

------
LarryMade2
Could always do a Mobile friendly web app... Would be easier to "deploy" and
you get all platforms at one go.

------
O_H_E
A search for "thunkable alternatives" yields some alts that require adult
curating. Sorry, I don't have experience with any.

------
tapirl
html+js?

